# Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?



## Vibra - Zocker (9. Dezember 2004)

Hallo, bin ein wenig deprimiert . Ich habe ein 4 meter alu boot mit lenkrad und hinten einen 30 ps johnson 2 takter dran.
Letzten winter hab ich mir zwei downrigger geschweißt, welche ihren zweck voll erfüllen. mit drehbaren halterungen auf dem boot und alles in edelstahl. danach hab ich ein vermögen beim schleppfischer für zubehör hingelegt und mich schlau gelesen. 
Hat beim ersten versuch auch alles prima geklappt, bloß mit dem motor kann ich nicht länger als 2 minuten langsam fahren. standgas ist zum schleppen schon fast zu schnell. dann säuft er ab, bzw die kerzen verrußen..#c  
meine frage: kann ich mit driftsäcken bremsen und den motor mit mehr drehzahl fahren. oder soll ich besser meinen endura 30 e-motor zusätzlich hinten dranmachen. denke aber das ist ein wenig zu schlapp für die ostsee. 
wie ist das eigentlich mit der scheuchwirkung beim 2takter? schleppt überhaupt jemand mit nem ähnlichen motor?|kopfkrat 
muß ich mir nen 4 takter kaufen? gruß robert#h


----------



## Tiffy (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

Ich würds mit 2 Driftsäcken probieren. Eventuell noch den Moter ein wenig "zu hoch" oder, je nach Spiegelwinkel, ein wenig runter trimmen. Kommt drauf an wo er am meisten Geschwindgkeit einbüßt.
Eine andere Schraube wär auch noch 'ne Möglichkeit. 
Die Scheuchwirkung ist nicht unbedingt eine. Manchmal ist das auch 'ne Lockwirkung.
Ein Endura 30 ist nicht Salzwasserfest. Könnte teuer werden.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

Ansonsten,wenn du vom Hafen keine weiten Strecken zum Angelgebiet zurückzulegen hast,könnte auch eine andere Schraube mit weniger STeigung evtl. das Problem lösen.

Uli H.


----------



## sailfish777 (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

moin,

vielleicht muß dein Motor ja auch nur mal von einem fähigen Mechaniker richtig für deine Zwecke eingestellt werden? Bin da kei Experte aber wäre ja vielleicht einen Versuch wert, denn mein 2-Takter läuft (bis jetzt, teu,teu,teu) wie ein Uhrwerk. Habe mir im Frühjahr ein gebrauchtes Quicksilver 460KK mit 40Ps Mercury 2-Takter gekauft. Der Motor ist von 1996. Mein Vorgänger hat damit auch schon geschleppt. Ich war anfangs auch sehr skeptisch wegen dem 2-Takter, aber konnte damals ne ausgedehnte Probefahrt machen und habe den Kauf echt nicht bereut. Bin dieses Jahr mindestens 10-15mal auf dem Wasser gewesen und habe im Schnitt jeweils ca. 8 Stunden (ohne Driftsäcke oder andere Hilfsmittel) bei 1,5-2,7 Knoten und zwischen 800 bis 1200 U/min geschleppt. Vielleicht kann dein Motor das ja auch und man lässt Ihn nur nicht 

MfG


----------



## HD4ever (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

Ich hatte auch mal ein kleines Sportboot mit nem Mariner 28 PS Motor 2-takter .... es ging gerade noch so damit im Standgas zu schleppen, aber die Motoren sind meiner Meinung nach dafür einfach zu groß und der Standgasbetieb alles andere als gut für sonen Motor ... bei den meiisten "Schleppbooten" finden sich ja auch immer 2 Motoren dran, wobei der kleinere dann wohl beim Schleppen zum Einsatz kommt ..... vielleicht kannst mal billig nen kleineren organisieren ?!?! ein guter Kompromiß wäre doch bestimmt so einer mit ca. 10 PS - man kommt noch einigermaßen vorran und mit langsamer Drehzahl müßte es wohl auch zum schleppen gehen denke ich .... |kopfkrat


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

Danke für die tips,#6  ein zweiter motor passt leider nicht dran. dafür ist das boot zu klein und schmal.  Vielleicht kann ich mir ja zu bootsanglertreffen im märz eine andere schraube organisieren. 

ich hatte auch schon überlegt, den motor gegen einen 20 ps 4 takter zu tauschen. das boot wiegt ja ohne motor keine 100 kilo. da ist aber mein kumpel dagegen, wir betreiben das boot gemeinsam und er hat angst um seinen fahrspaß:m . das boot ist in der fotoliste auf der bootsanglertreffen- seite zu sehen. wenns euch interessiert kann ich ja mal meinen sb downrigger draufbauen und nen foto machen.. gruß robert#h


----------



## HD4ever (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

ja mach mal !
 wäre ja bestimmt mal interessant zu sehen wie du die downrigger gemacht hast ....  |supergri
 oder mal nur zum Schleppen nen billigen 4-5 PS'er bei ebay ersteigern ...  :m


----------



## b&z_hunter (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

Tach !
Ich habe 2 motoren 1*E-Motor +Benziner.
Schleppe aber im Kanal oder See.
E-Motor wird dir warscheinlich nichts nutzen,die Geschwindigkeit ist natürlich super regelbar.
 Das macht richtig Spaß.


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

Mal schaun ob das mit dem foto heut noch was wird..
Einen e motor hab ich schon lange in gebrauch. dem soll das ostsee wasser aber nicht gut bekommen, deshalb lass ich ihn besser zuhause. gruß robert


----------



## b&z_hunter (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

Gibt es nicht schon Seewasserresistente ?


----------



## hechtangler2911 (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

hallo vibra-zocker,ich kann dir nur empfehlen einen viertakter zu kaufen.du brauchst zum schleppen nicht mehr wie 5-6 ps und kannst deinen 2-takter ja trotzdem am boot lassen um deine stellen anzufahren.das ist die beste lösung die es gibt.

gruß hecht911


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

So sieht das aus... außer der schnurzähler - umlenkrolle von cannon ist alles aus edelstahl.|supergri


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

Ich kann endlich selbsttätig bilder hochladen, |supergri  meint ihr das da noch ein 4 ps motörchen platz hätte? Gruß robert#h


----------



## Laksos (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

Außer dem pfiffigen Edelstahl-Downrigger:

Ist das auch ein Edelstahl-Boot? 

(Nachtrag: Oha sorry, habe nochmal in deinem ersten posting nachgelesen, dass es ein Aluboot ist!   )
.
.


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

Ich glaube edelstahl wäre etwas schwer,   es ist seewasserfestes alu. das boot ist laut vorbesitzer ein russischer werftbau. nachdem wir die alte farbe runter hatten ist es halt so geblieben. ohne motor kann man es locker zu zweit vom trailer heben.  boot und trailer haben zusammen 600 euro bei ebay gekostet. gruß robert#h


----------



## HD4ever (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*



			
				Vibra - Zocker schrieb:
			
		

> meint ihr das da noch ein 4 ps motörchen platz hätte?


 das würde wohl eng werden |kopfkrat #c
 wahrscheinlich wohl entweder oder .... kommt drauf an wie weit du raus willst zum Schleppen bzw. wie weit du fahren mußt....
 ich war mit meinem Sportboot auch immer nur am "Flachwasserschleppen" nahe der dänischen Steilküsten... ohne Downrigger, divern usw, nur 2 Wobbler rechts/links hinten dran und das wahr sehr oft schon genug  #6
 da hätte es auch ein kleinerer Motor getan als mein damaliger mit 28 PS
 oder du versucht dir noch so eine Motorhalterung
ranzubasteln für nen kleinen "Zweit-Schleppmotor" ....


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

Ich denke,der Zweitmotor bräuchte dann auch nicht unbedingt ein Viertakter zu sein .... ich würde mir einen sehr kleinen (4-5 PS) Zweitakter dazu holen (müsste hochtourig genug laufen).
Evtl. günstig in Ebay kaufen und vom Fachmann durchchecken lassen oder gleich beim Fachhändler (gebraucht) kaufen.

Gruß

Uli H.


----------



## Albatros (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

Moin Robert#h


vorweg erst einmal, hier wurden die guten Schleppeigenschaften mit einem Quicksilver 460KK und einem Merc. 40PS mit deinem leichten Alu - Boot mit 30PS verglichen, daß ist kein Vergleich meine ich, da ein völlig anderes Gewicht Deinen 30PS Johnson mit einem Propeller mit höherer Steigung (ca. 160Euro) zu bestücken, wird vermutlich auch nicht den gewünschten Erfolg bringen. Ich würde eine o.g. Motorhalterung (ca. 79Euro) stb. o. bb. montieren und einen kleinen gebrauchten 4 PS 2-takter oder 4-takter dran und gut ist. So hast Du auch immer einen Ersatzmotor, der wieder den Weg nach Hause findet, falls die Hauptmaschine mal nicht will...


----------



## Queequeg (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

Moin Moin,

so wie ich das sehe, wird's mit einem kl. Zweitmotor bei dir baulich ziemlich eng. Auch denke ich das dein Boot durch einen zusätzlichen Motor sehr hecklastig wird. Ich hatte mal ein Cresent 4,34 m mit nin 30 PS Yamaha-Motor und nin 5 PS Mariner-Motor dran baumeln. Das Ganze tauchte hinten schon sehr gefährlich weit ein. In amerikanischen Versandkatalogen habe ich mal Klappenkonstruktionen gesehen die man hinter die Schraube anbringt. Diese Klappe läßt sich stufenlos einstellen, so dass du je nach Einstellwinkel, den Wasserdurchsatz entsprechend hemmen kannst. Laut Werbetext zielt das Produkt genau auf dein Problem ab. Der Anschaffungspreis war meines Erachtens relativ günstig. Klar durch die höhere Drehzahl verbrauchst du natürlich mehr an Sprit, was besonders in der heutigen Zeit auch nicht gerade von Pappe ist. Bleibt irgendwo ein Rechenexempel. Leider ist es schon rel. lang her, wo ich so etwas im Cabelas und im Bass Pro- Katalog (beides Amiland) gesehen habe. Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen das so etwas auch von deutschen Fachgeschäften/Bootsshops wie z.B. Gründl angeboten wird. Wir auch immer, wünsche dir viel Erfolg bei deiner Problembeseitigung.

Gruß und Petri Queequeg|wavey:


----------



## basswalt (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

Die klappenkonstruktion nennen sie trolling plates.
schau mal bei www.cabelas.com
rubrik  boating   /  gas outboards  accessories   trolling plates
ist auch bei www.basspro.com    erhältlich.


----------



## mymo (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

Lass Dir links (von hinten) noch ein Alu-Winkel als Hilfsmotorenhalterung anschweissen.
Welchen Motor Du dann daran hängst (ab 2PS- bis  5 PS), ob 2-oder 4takt ist egal.
2-takter sind leichter,lassen sich schnell einhängen und da sie unter Last laufen, verölen
auch nicht die Kerzen.Günsig sind sie auch noch.
Damit hättest Du deine Lösung und dein Kollege kann weiterhin Stoff geben.Als Sicherheit
ist so ein Hilfsmotor auch nicht zu verachten (Aluboot--ablandiger Wind--Motorausfall!!)

mymo


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

Ich habe mir dein Boot auch einmal angesehen. Wenn man weiß, das es beim Schleppangeln zuallererst auf das Tempo ankommt, lange bevor man sich um Technik und Köder kümmern muß, ist diese Entscheidung diejenige, die darüber entscheiden wird, ob du auch einmal Fische beim schleppen fängst oder ob du gut fängst.
Allein die Verlagerung deines eigenen Gewichtes aus der Sitzpostition zum Heck hin wird das Schlepptempo entscheidend verändern.
Ihr müßt euch wirklich überlegen, ob es zu einer richtigen "Schleppmaschine" werden soll oder ob es ein Spaßboot für alles und nichts sein soll.
Die zusätzliche Montage eines weiteren Motors wird kompliziert, ist anfällig und unzuverlässig. Wenn ihr da richtig in die vollen wollt und dein Freund die Geschwindigkeit nicht missen möchte, warum dann kein 30er Viertakter? Obwohl ich bei dem Boot einen 20er für durchaus ausreichend halte und sich diese Bootsform sicher
auch nur bei einigermaßen ruhiger Welle schnell bewegen läßt - und da reicht ein 20er 
sicher auch schon aus.

Ich bin mir wirklich bewußt, das diese Empfehlung zunächst erst einmal nach viel mehr
Geld aussieht. Auch ich finde mein Geld nicht auf der Straße. Trotztdem solltet ihr euch gerade dann überlegen, ob ihr Geld für Dinge ausgebt, die einigermaßen ihren Wert behalten (4takt Motor) und auch noch geeigneter sind (wirtschaftlich, ruhig, sauber und langsam zu fahren). Der Verkauf des alten Motors, die Einsparungen für all die weiteren Anschaffungen (Bootsspiegel, Connektorstange ) und die Überlegung des notwendigen 2. Tanks, wenn ich einen kleinen 4takter kaufe??
Letztendlich sind nagelnde 2takter beim schleppen auf die Dauer einfach ätzend. Die
kleinen 2takter zum schleppen sind alles 1zylinder. Die rattern idiotisch und alles, was im Boot irgendwie nicht richtig fest ist, fängt an mitzschwingen..


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

Danke für die tips. Von euch möchte wohl niemand einen 20 ps 4takter gegen was schnelleres tauschen...|kopfkrat 

Was haltet ihr von der downrigger konstruktion, ist sauschwer, funktioniert aber nach einigen modifikationen gut!
gruß robert#h


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

Hallo Vibra Zocker!
Habe mir deinen Downrigger mal angesehen. Hast dir ja wirklich Mühe gegeben. Zwei kleine Hinweise möchte ich dir dazu geben:
Ich sehe auf der Achse eine Flügelmutter? Ist das eine Schleifbremse? Wenn nicht, versuche unbedingt mittels einiger Unterlegscheiben so eine Art Bremse zu konstruieren. Es ist einfach gefährlich, einen Downrigger mit Stahlseil zu benutzen und keine Bremse zu haben. Wenn du plötzlich einen Hänger mit dem Blei bekommst, kann das gefährlich werden.
Der massive Ausleger sollte eventuell durch ein Rohr größerer Stärke ersetzt werden.
Das Vollmaterial kann sich bei wippenden Bootsbewegungen und hüpfendem Blei sehr schnell stark verbiegen. Ein Rohr ist da flexibler.

Ich gehe einmal davon aus, das du einfach notorischer Bastler bist!? Denn der Aufwand an Teilen und Arbeitsstunden ist sicher, im Vergleich zu derzeit etwa 350 Euro teueren guten Riggern, sehr groß. Die Stunden irgendwo als Überstunden geleistet und dann in ein funktionierendes und sicheres Teil investiert???


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

Dolfin: Alles bedacht!  auf der achse sitzt zuerst ein dicker gummipuffer, dann kommt die spule (mit 50 meter 1,5mm edelstahlseil), dann eine kleine unterlegscheibe, ein kugellager von einer inline skate rolle, eine große unterlegscheibe welche auf den äußeren rand des lagers drückt und die flügelmutter. mit etwas mehr als einer halben umdrehung kann man schnur ablassen und dann die spule (mit 4 kilo blei unten dran) abstoppen. um bei dieser bremse die richtige kombination der teile zu finden mußte ich etwas länger experimentieren.;+ der ausleger ist ein rohr, in welches ich innen noch eine stahlstange gesteckt habe. wenn das bricht , dann weiß ich auch nicht...#c 
das material hab ich alles vom schrott, 1 kilo v2a/v4a 1 euro. und letzten winter hatte ich an der bastelei viel spaß. habe vier von den teilen gebaut.
unser boot ist eigentlich nur eine notlösung, da mein kumpel knapp bei kasse ist steht unser 6,40 meter 155ps ib jeanneau boot noch mind. 1 jahr in der scheune.(motorschaden) dort werde ich zu gegebener zeit gutes material verbauen und eine "schleppmaschine " drauß machen. gruß robert|wavey:


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

Hallo!
Ich sehe, du hast dir die richtigen Gedanken gemacht. Ist leider optisch nicht immer sofort erkennbar. Ich wünsch euch jedenfalls viel Erfolg mit eurer Schleppmaschine!


----------



## Haiopai (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

@vibra-zocker
mein Respekt ich habe auch schon mehrere  Downrigger selbst geschustert, aus Scheibenwischermotoren, Elektrorollern usw.
wenn ich jedoch mal so richtig , richtig ehrlich bin sahen diese selbst gemachten Dinger immer irgendwie funktional aber auch ein wenig.... nein sie sahen total unschön aus. Vom Design her finde auch deinen irgendwie unschön. Bitte fühl dich nicht persönlich angegriffen , wie gesagt Respekt vor der Arbeit und Mühe, aber Optisch kannst du das bestimmt besser, oder?


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

Haiopei: Sie funktionieren! Ich könnte sie noch anmalen oder aufwändig schleifen und polieren, hab ich aber keine geduld zu.. Außerdem hab ich nie einen handwerks beruf gelernt und geschweißt hab ich vorher auch noch nie;+ ! bin beamter und was das basteln angeht hab ich mir alles irgendwo abgeschaut und ausprobiert. :m  jetzt hab ich ermal das problem einen geeigneten antrieb fürs boot zu finden um im märz bei bootsanglertreffen ein wemig schleppen zu können...  ich habs im kleinen belt schon mal probiert, ein supergau: vier ruten, zwei an den d.riggern auf 7 meter, starke strömung, dann echolot ausfall und plötzlich mitten auf dem wasser eine sandbank von 1,5 meter tiefe.:r ein wildes durcheinander, zum glück alles bis auf einen blinker gerettet#t .

gruß robert#h


----------



## Haiopai (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

Bootsanglertreffen hört sich gut an, ich hoffe das auch dabei bin und wir uns kennen lernen. Was deine Antriebseinhet betrifft, warte bis Neujahr, da hast du die besten Chancen etwas sehr günstiges zu bekommen, da dann bei allen die Mäuse knapp sind und man ehr in die Verlegenheit kommt Teures günstig weg zu geben. Kleiner Tip noch: guck mal am 24.12 zwischen 18 und 21 Uhr bei ebay rein, genauso wie am 31.12 so gegen 24Uhr. Das sind die besten Zeiten des Jahres um Superschnäppchen zu machen.


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

Guter tip, heilig abend geht mir eh am ar... vorbei. zum bootsanglertreffen bringe ich den kleinsten kutter im feld mit, glaube ich.. bringst du dein boot auch mit? gruß robert


----------



## Haiopai (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

Klar...kein Treffen ohne die Schaluppe, es sei denn ich werde noch auf irgend ein Boot eingeladen.


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

Schaluppe|kopfkrat ??? 

Hab mir eben diese klappen, welche man vor den propeller des außenboarders montieren kann, angesehen. preiswert, einfach anzubauen.. 
hat da jemand erfahrungen mit gemacht. gruß robert|wavey:


----------



## vaaberg (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

Diese ganzen vorgeschlagenen Massnahmen enden sicherlich so : 4 Takt oder andere Schraube. Habt Ihr schon mal 2 oder mehr Stunden mit Wind von achtern geschleppt ? Bei einem 2 Takter,auch mit Oeleinspritzung oder 1:100 reicht ein Röllchen Spalttabletten nicht um das aufkommende "Schädelschülpen" und der Griff zum "Übelkübel" bzw. überbordkot.... zu verhindern.
Mein Tip : wenn schon kein 4 Takter, dann Schraube wechseln. Aber lass zumindest beim Lachs- oder Meerforellenschleppen alles, aber auch wirklich alles weg, was Dir beim Drill oder Landung im Weg sein könnte. Treibanker sind die absoluten Landungsverhinderer bei den Salmoniden.


----------



## Tiffy (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*



> Treibanker sind die absoluten Landungsverhinderer bei den Salmoniden.



Treibanker richtig eingesetzt sind keine Landungsverhinderer. Nicht umsonst haben die Dinger hinten 'ne Öse um eine Leine festzumachen. Befestigt man den Treibanker so das er sich in der vorderen Bootshälfte befindet wenn er im Wasser seine Arbeit verrichtet, dann kann man das Ding mittels der Leine die hinten angebunden ist und sich im Normalfall in Reichweite des Skippers befindet, mit einer Hand aus dem Wasser holen und aufs Vordeck schmeißen. Treibanker bremsen nicht nur, sondern stabilisieren auch das Boot beim Schleppen.


----------



## Tiffy (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

Och hab ich ja ganz übersehen...

@ vaaberg,

herzlichen Glückwunsch! :m Du hast eben den 4000 Beitrag im Schleppangelforum geschrieben #h


----------



## Mac Gill (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

'tschuldigung, dass ich nachfrage->

Beim Schleppen mit dem Motor habt ihr den Schleppanker draussen. Diese ist dabei am Bug befestigt.

Macht das erst ab einer gewissen Bootsgröße sinn, oder welchen Zweck hat dann der Treibanker?


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

Mac Gill: ein treibanker/ driftsack ist ein unterwasser - fallschirm mit einem durchmesser in der öffnung von ca. 80 cm.|kopfkrat  an diesem gerät ist ein seil befestigt welches du am boot befestigst. ich werfe meist zwei davon hinten über bord, stelle den motor ab und fange meine dorsche in der ostsee. 

Durch eure anregungen#6  werde ich beim treffen im märz mal folgendes probieren:
mein boot ist vier meter lang. ich kürze die seile der driftsäcke auf 2,5 meter und befestige sie vorn am boot. hinten am sack eine kurze leine welche ich gut erreichen kann um im drillfall die säcke schnell an bord zu bekommen. dann rechts und links einen raus und mein motor kann in geeigneter drehzahl laufen ohne zu schnell zu werden. und das boot wird stabilisiert, was prima wäre da es sehr leicht ist.

noch mal die frage: hat jemand von euch erfahrungen mit diesen bremsklappen gemacht, welche man über der schraube des motors am schaft befestigt? mittels einer mechhanik kann die klappe vor die schraube geklappt |kopfkrat  und so der schub gemindert werden.  gruß robert#h


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

Ach so, das mit der kleineren schraube ist nicht praktikabel, da ich bei ordentlicher drift auch mal längere strecken zu pilken fahren möchte. kostet auch ne menge kohle so ein quirl.|uhoh:  

schleppen wollte ich dann wenn die drift weg ist oder meine arme vom pilken abzufallen drohen:q 
gruß robert#h


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

T´schuldigung,


das ich diesen Thread nochmal ausgrabe.

Im neuen Schwenkner-Katalog gibt es auf einer der vorderen Seiten ein "Trolling-Plate" für AB-Motoren.
Die Dingers sind genau für die Behebung des geschilderte Probs gebaut und kosten 149,- Teuronen.
Driftsäcke dürften m.E. damit ausgedient haben.

Uli H.


----------



## clava (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*



			
				Ulrich Horst schrieb:
			
		

> Im neuen Schwenkner-Katalog gibt es auf einer der vorderen Seiten ein "Trolling-Plate" für AB-Motoren.
> Die Dingers sind genau für die Behebung des geschilderte Probs gebaut und kosten 149,- Teuronen.
> Driftsäcke dürften m.E. damit ausgedient haben.
> 
> Uli H.


 
Moin Dr.Uli

What the hell is Schwenkner? Nie gehört oder gesehen, ist das ein Geheimnis oder verrätst Du mal, wie man an so einen Katalog kommt :q :q :q


----------



## Adrian* (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

vielleicht macht er zu viel krach?!  #c


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

Sorry,


muss natürlich Schwen*c*kner heissen.

Also www.schwenckner.de


Im neuen Katalog auf Seite 6


Uli H.


----------



## drogba (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

strake tupper ware haste da!  wieso kaufste dir kein fischerboot wie die fischer es im süden haben?ok wenn du an deinem böötchen hängst dann versteh ich das natürlich aber das würde für mich sinn machen da diese exact zum schleppfischen eingestlltsind und dazu noch meistens disel motoren sind undsomit sprit spaaren


----------



## Käptn Ahab (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

Hallo Drogba

Kannst du mal bitte näher Erläutern wen oder was du meinst!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Tut mir leid aber aus deinem posting werde ich nicht schlau!!!!


----------



## Fishing Dentist (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

Moin Robert,
Hat Dein Motor eine eigene Ölpumpe(Autolupe=er mischt das Öl selber zum Benzin dazu),oder tankst Du Gemisch,zB.1zu 50 oder 1zu 1oo?Ich vermute DU tankst Gemisch.Modernere  größere 2Takter mischen das Öl mit besagter Pumpe selbst variabel dazu.Mein alter Yami 2 takter von 1994 macht dat so.Bei Volllast mischt er 1zu50,bei Standgas 1zu200.Mir hat mal ein Yamaha Schrauber erzählt,man solle bei älteren 2Taktern einen zweiten Tank mitführen mit 1zu200 Sprit, den man dann bei Standgasdauerbetrieb einstöpeln und benutzen soll.Wenn Du widererwarten doch nen Autolupemotor haben solltest, müßte die Öleinspritzpumpe kontrolliert werden .
ACHTUNG:Nicht mit 1zu200Benzin schnellfahren ,wegen Kolbenfressergefahr und achte drauf ,daß auch der Restsprit aus  den Vergasern erst verbraucht sein muß,bevor der Hebel aufn Tisch gelegt wird.Gruß Uwe


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

Adrian + Drogba: ??????????|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat  häääääää

Ansonsten danke für die tips, besonders den vorigen mit den technik erläuterungen. ich muss selber mischen! 2ter tank wäre denkbar! diese schleppklappe ist aber teuer, die werden in amiland für ca 90 dollar verkauft..

aber ich werde mal schauen ,ob ich meinen 30er nicht gegen einen 20er 4takt tauschen kann. ist wohl die beste lösung! 
gruß robert#h


----------



## langelandsklaus (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

@ fishing dentist

Hallo Uwe, schön dass Du auch jetzt hier im Boárd unterwegs bist !

Ich hoffe, wir lernen uns mal persönlich kennen   - viiiiiiiiel Spass hier !!


----------



## Fishing Dentist (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

Na klar Klaus ,wir werden bestimmt mal Gelegenheit haben ,ein Bierchen zu trinken.Leider bist Du ja nicht aufm Trollingtreffen.Bis danne,Gruß Uwe.


----------



## drogba (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

@käptn ahab wenn ihm sein motor zu schnell ist soll er sich wie die fische im süden solche extra fürs schleppfischen konstruirets boot zulegen!


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

Ich würd erst noch mal in ne Tüte - und dann nochmal ins reine!

Was sollen uns deine Worte sagen????


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

Ja, drogba: ich geh gleich morgen los und kauf mir ein schlepp - boot wie es die fische im süden auch alle verwenden;+ ;+ ;+ 

gruß robert|uhoh: #h


----------



## drogba (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

ja du wolltest doch ein vernüftiger lösung oder?dann tu nicht so als wenn es abwägig ist oder sonst was sonst hätetst du auch dein problem heir gar nicht posten können junge junge hier im board gibts schon manche trottel.


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

In deinen Ausführungen war, im Grunde genommen, kein wirklicher Sinn für mich zu erkennen. Außer der " Tip" mir doch gleich ein komplettes Boot zu kaufen...

Vielleicht solltest du deine Texte vor dem Einstellen noch mal durchlesen und dir Gedanken machen, ob deine Mitmenschen diese auch verstehen können!?! ( Rechtschreibung, Zeichensetzung, usw. )

Und wenn du kritikfähig wärst, bräuchtest du hier nicht gleich beleidigend zu werden.

Gruß Robert|kopfkrat


----------



## Laksos (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

Ich bitte darum, die Boardregeln zu berücksichtigen!

Anderenfalls sehe ich mich gezwungen, die erste Verwarnung auszusprechen.
.
.
.


----------



## Tiffy (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*



			
				drogba schrieb:
			
		

> ja du wolltest doch ein vernüftiger lösung oder?dann tu nicht so als wenn es abwägig ist oder sonst was sonst hätetst du auch dein problem heir gar nicht posten können junge junge hier im board gibts schon manche trottel.



Gelbe Karte!

noch son Ding und Du gehst von Board !


----------



## Fishbuster (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

Wenn dein Motor ein Zweitakter ist, ist er zum langsamen Schleppen nicht geeignet und das Absaufen wird wohl immer bleiben.Trotz fummeln ein der Einstellung.
Gehe also besser nicht so weit auf See, richtige hohe See meine ich.
Allzeit gute Fahrt und Fang.


----------



## Haiopai (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

@fishbuster da hast du wohl eigentlich Recht, jedoch waren Schleppangler doch auch schon vor der 4Taktrevolution mit zweitaktern  auf dem Wasser. Früher war das ganz normal mit zweitaktern zu schleppen. Ich habe jahrelang mit einem Johnson 35PS Seahorse geschleppt und hatte nie Probleme... gut er hat nach ein paar Stunden im niedriegen drehzahlbereich ordentlich gequalmt und ein wenig gehustet, aber die Fische waren dardurch nicht kleiner. Dur den neuen Motor von Bombardier wir jetzt eh wieder der Zweitakter mehr in Rennen kommen, da er im unteren drehzahlbereich weniger verbraucht als ein 4T. Der Motor ist leiser, liegt besser im verbrauch und hat ne Menge Bums. Ich bin sicher es werden dem Nächst wieder mehr High tech 2Takter zu sehen sein.


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

Wollen wir hoffen, das die zweitakter im boots- und motorrad bereich nicht aussterben. es gibt da einige neuerungen, die diesem enfachen prinzip hoffentlich den weg in die ( umweltfreundliche) zukunft ebnen...|rolleyes 
was hat es denn mit dem neuen 2t ab auf sich??

Ich versuche gerade meinen 30 ps 2t gegen einen kleineren 4 takter zu tauschen. gelingt das nicht werde ich das boot mit driftsäcken ausbremsen. 
1 monat noch bis zum boardy treffen in dk#6 #6 #6 
gruß robert#h


----------



## can (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

Hi,falls es bei dir finanziel passt würde ich dir einen 4 takter auf jedenfall empfehlen.an meinem kleinerem boot habe ich einen 15 ps 4er braucht ganz wenig sprit sehr leise kaum vibrationen und kannst du stundenlang laufen lassen.mit driftsäcken wird es auf dauer auch sehr teuer wegen dem sprit was du dann verbrauchst.viel erfolg..Can#h


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

Ich könnte einen 15 ps 4 takter , 10 jahre alt, wenig gebraucht, guter zustand, 10 liter tank, honda normalschaft, 2 hebel fernschaltung...........

für 1000 euro bekommen, ist er das wert?? der besitzer läßt nicht mit sich handeln... 
gruß robert#h


----------



## Dipsdive (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*



			
				Vibra - Zocker schrieb:
			
		

> .....für 1000 euro bekommen, ist er das wert?? der besitzer läßt nicht mit sich handeln...


 
Hallo Vibra Zocker,
das wundert mich nicht, sind Honda Motoren auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt doch meistens sehr schnell vergriffen. So wie du den Zustand des Motors beschreibst, würde ich zugreifen (mit Probelauf versteht sich). Fahre jetzt seit gut 4 Jahren einen 7 jährigen 30 PS Hondamotor und er hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen.

Grüe
Dipsdive


----------



## can (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

Mir kommt der Preis für einen über 10 Jahre alten motor etwas zu hoch vor.Werde meinen mit Aluboot dieses jahr verkaufen 98 bj. mit 4.5 meter starcraft boot für insgesammt 2000.-USD lenkrad batterie ...aber bin zu weit von dir entfernt  -glaube schon das du für diesen Preis ein etwas höheres Model bekommst.Viele Grüße Can...|wavey:


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (8. März 2005)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

So, in zwei tagen gehts los zum bootsanglertreffen in dänemark. mit meinem 30 ps er hatte ich echt ein schlechtes gefühl und habe heute deshalb mal die wirtschaft angekurbelt. habe mir einen neuen 2,2 ps suzuki zugelegt und meinen alten endura 30 in zahlung gegeben. #6 morgen schraub ich ihn hinten irgendwo dran wo noch platz ist|uhoh: !

gruß robert#h


----------



## Tiffy (8. März 2005)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

Jupp,

denn gut Schraub. 

Mach mich um 1.30 Ur auf den Weg nach Däneland.

See Ya #h


----------



## Albatros (9. März 2005)

*AW: Motor zu schnell zum Schleppen!?*

jo dito, viel Spaß mit dem Quirl :m


----------

